# Company of heroes 2007 Failed to find supported hardware



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

I have just bought a 

```
Windows 8.1
Asus UX303LA
i7-4510U
DDR3 8GB
Nvidia Geforce 840M
```
I have installed Company of Heroes 2007. However, the game installs successfully. However, when I try and run it I get the following error message:

```
Failed to find a supported hardware rendering device. Ensure that your system meets the minimum requirements for Company of Heroes. Verify that DirectX is properly installed and that you have the latest drivers for your system
```
The strange thing is I used to have a old HP Notebook which I bought about 6 years ago that used to run this game. And that had older hardware. I don't have that HP now as it died a few years ago.

I recently bought the new version of Company of Heroes 2. And that install and runs without any problem. However, I preferred the 2007 version and decided to install it and that is when I ran into this problem.

I have check my NVidia drivers and they are up to date. In fact I only bought this Asus only a few weeks ago so everything should be up to date.

Many thanks for any suggestions,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try running the game in compatibility mode.


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

If that doesn't work, even try to relocate the game folder outside of the program files folder. I tried that on some older games with good results.

Just remember to create new shortcuts.


----------



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

I tried the trouble shooting compatibility. Have tried Windows XP and Windows 7. The same message box displays. 

However, I did:

```
right click the executable | run with graphics processor | Integrated graphics.
```
The default as set to:

```
High-Performance Nivida Processor
```
This actually worked ok and I was able to run the game. However, the reason I choice this Asus notebook was because it had a Nividia Geforce 840M graphics. Now, it seems its cannot be used. This is disappointing.

Is there any solution where I can get this game working with Nividia?

Many thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're sure your laptop is the Asus Zenbook UX303L*A*, then it only has the onboard Intel 4400 HD graphics.

The UX303L*N* comes with the extra Nvidia GT 840M.

UX303L*A* spec sheet: Notebooks & Ultrabooks - UX303LA - ASUS

Comparison between *A* and *N* models: Asus Zenbook UX303LA vs UX303LN - which one to get?


----------



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

koala said:


> If you're sure your laptop is the Asus Zenbook UX303L*A*, then it only has the onboard Intel 4400 HD graphics.


That was a just a typing mistake as the model I have is the Nividia GeForce 840M which is the UX303LN model.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ant2009 said:


> I tried the trouble shooting compatibility. Have tried Windows XP and Windows 7. The same message box displays.
> 
> However, I did:
> 
> ...


Just because one old game cannot use you NVidia GPU, doesn't mean its worthless. Play a new game and you'll find that it works well with the Nvidia GPU.


----------



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks for the help.

However, I wasn't thinking of buying a newer version of the game. As I really enjoyed playing this version of company of heroes.

I was hoping that someone could give me the fix to actually solve my problem.


----------

